# Large fish species in Choctawhatchee Bay?



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

What are the large non-toothy fish species in the choctawhatchee bay?

Had another big one get away, but intrigued as to what it was.

Was shore fishing off white point with bottom-rigged cut cigar minnow (leftovers from king trolling) earlier this evening, catching a few cats for my daughter to reel in, but also had something very, very strong set the hook. Was using a almost brand new Penn Fierce 6000 and he made the one king I've fought feel like a wuss. And since I suck at fishing, after a minute it just dropped the line, not even during a hard run. Not much of a surprise since my 2/0 circles weren't planned on being used for that purpose... My first thought was a shark but my coated steel leader had no nicks in it whatsoever (yeah, I had a steel leader didn't bother changing it from the weekend since the cats don't seem to even notice it.)

I'm wondering what the heck is huge and in the flats without having any teeth? What are the large game species that would be in 3-5' water all the way over at north end of the mid bay bridge? It didn't jump the water at all and made surging, hard runs (much harder than bull reds)

What I do know is that I'll be back out there with more cut bait even if it means catching 100 cats.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Could have been a shark. If a circle hook does it's job, the hook will be in the corner of the jaw and the shark (or whatever) will be biting the hook, not the leader.

Also could have been a big ray, big redfish, etc. There is no telling. I would put my money on a big ray.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Dolphin


----------



## Bluzgator (Jun 14, 2009)

Around that area, I would guess ray/bull red.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

bigrick said:


> Dolphin


Great. That would continue my streak of hooking things I don't need to deal with. I assume most people don't mention it on here, so is that a relatively common but unspoken thing?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

boomyak said:


> Great. That would continue my streak of hooking things I don't need to deal with. I assume most people don't mention it on here, so is that a relatively common but unspoken thing?


I have yet to see someone hook a dolphin. They'll grab the fish on your hook and run with it, but I don't believe you'd get a hook set.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

I've never hooked a ray so I kind of figured they'd just be slow constant immense pressure. Just checked out some YouTube videos and I could definitely see a really large one being possible. I didn't know they could actually move with some speed.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I doubt you would hook a dolphin in 3-5 ft of water without you seeing it. They are about 3ft from top to bottom. One moving through 5ft of water would leave a great deal of wake.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

either a big redfish/black drum or a nice jack crevalle


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep a big jack will peel some drag in a hurry!!!


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd Say Big Bull Red.:furious:


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

MrFish said:


> I have yet to see someone hook a dolphin. They'll grab the fish on your hook and run with it, but I don't believe you'd get a hook set.


I recently did. We were out about 30 miles. I had a live cigar minnow on the bottom. He came to the top relatively fast after spooling off about 80 yards, then ran straight towards the boat as if to say "hey...a little help?"


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Big rays are good at being the one that got away. They seems to cruise the same kinds of areas cats like too.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Probably a Bumblebee Tuna


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds like you met a jack crevalle or a bull red.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Possibilities. Sturgeon, red or black drum, jack, alligator gar, or shark


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd bet on ray or jack crevalle.


----------



## davidjimm (May 22, 2014)

*I vote Ray*

I don't have a lot of fishing experience in saltwater, but I seem to have the same luck you do. I've caught fish before the deckhand didn't want to touch. I have seen several rays caught, and they do strip off line, and I have though a couple of them were big fish, so I vote ray.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

After seeing how many rays there are and how big they can get I'm thinking I might've hooked them a couple times. Who knows though. Until last week I didn't know there were 3'+ gar all over the place either.


----------

